# Wellness, Natural Balance, Canidae - recalled



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Distributor States Canidae, Natural Balance, and one Wellness Product Recalled


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

Just was notified about it. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I still haven't heard it on TV. This should be on national news. Alot of dog food is being fed tonight that shouldn't be fed. And people letting their little kids handle it, etc.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Geez! And people question the safety of feeding a raw diet...

I feed my cats TOTW and they are almost out. Now I have no idea what to feed them. I can't afford the other GF cat foods. At this point it looks like Cat Chow is as safe as anything else.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> Geez! And people question the safety of feeding a raw diet...
> 
> I feed my cats TOTW and they are almost out. Now I have no idea what to feed them. I can't afford the other GF cat foods. At this point it looks like Cat Chow is as safe as anything else.


Earthborn is made my midwestern pet foods. They seem to have done well. They have four canned varieties and two grain free kibbles and one grain inclusive kibble. They are around the same price, some times less than TOTW. Good quality.

I am taking a list of all the recalls to work. I really hope they take me seriously when I keep telling them about all these recalls. 

This makes me sick, and even happier that I feed PMR. You can't trust a lot of food companies. Its crazy.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Major sucks. I liked wellness as a reccomendation...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

This is all from the South Carolina plant right? 
So in theroy, could you check the manufacturer along with the dates to make sure its not from other plants?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

brandypup said:


> Major sucks. I liked wellness as a reccomendation...


Wellness has only recalled the large breed puppy 15 and 30lb bags. I wonder if the other Wellness products are made elsewhere?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> This is all from the South Carolina plant right?
> So in theroy, could you check the manufacturer along with the dates to make sure its not from other plants?


I think the website lists the codes you can check. For instance, I think all types of TOTW is included in the recall but not all bags of each type.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Whenever I read about dog food recalls, I get so relieved that I feed PMR.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> I think the website lists the codes you can check. For instance, I think all types of TOTW is included in the recall but not all bags of each type.


But it says all skus? doesn't that mean every bag? Thats why I was wondering about the manufacture name on the bag.... I really hope we are allowed to inform people of this at work. I do my best to keep people away from anything diamond made or produced and get them on a more trustworthy company like Champion.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Kathy- I've fed ToTW and here at least I find it's much more cost effective to feed EVO- more per bag but it lasts a LOT longer.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Is Wellness made by Diamond now??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It depends on which ones - Natural Balance and Wellness, you check the Best By Dates.

CAnidae, you check the lot numbers:

The below Wellness sku with a Best by Date of January 9, 10, & 11th 2013:

Wellness Large Breed Puppy in 15 pound and 30 pound 

May 4th, 2012- No other Wellness skus were affected.

Please note that no salmonella cases have been reported on Wellpet. They are recalling for the safety of the pet and the pet parent.

The below Natural Balance Skus:

5 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog; Best By Date: December 12, 2012; December 13, 2012; March 12, 2013

15 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog; Best By Date: December 12, 2012; December 13, 2012; December 14, 2012; March 5, 2013; March 6, 2013

28 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog; Best By Date: December 12, 2012; December 13, 2012; December 14, 2012; March 5, 2013; March 6, 2013; March 7, 2013; March 8, 2013; March 12, 2013

5 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog; Best By Date: December 10, 2012; December 21, 2012; December 22, 2012

15 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog; Best By Date: December 10, 2012; December 21, 2012; December 22, 2012

28 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog; Best By Date: December 10, 2012; December 21, 2012; December 22, 2012

5 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison Dog; Best By Date: December 17, 2012; December 18, 2012; December 28, 2012; December 29, 2012

15 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison Dog; Best By Date: December 9, 2012; December 17, 2012; December 18, 2012; December 28, 2012; December 29, 2012

28 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison Dog; Best By Date: December 9, 2012; December 17, 2012; December 18, 2012; December 28, 2012; December 29, 2012

5 LB Natural Balance Vegetarian Dog; Best By Date: December 9, 2012

28 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog Large Breed Bites; Best By Date: December 12, 2012; December 20, 2012; December 21, 2012

5 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog Small Breed Bites; Best By Date: December 21, 2012

12.5 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog Small Breed Bites; Best By Date: December 21, 2012


May 4, 2012- Please note that only these 5 flavors of Natural Balance were affected. The other flavors are produced on other lines and plants.

Please note that no salmonella cases have been reported on Natural Balance. They are recalling for the safety of the pet and the pet parent.

The below Canidae skus with production codes that have both a number "3" in the 9th or 10th digit and an "X" in the 11th digit with a best before dates of December 9, 2012, through January 31, 2013 which are being recalled.

Canidae Dog, All Life Stages

Canidae Dog, Chicken Meal & Rice

Canidae Dog, Lamb Meal & Rice

Canidae Dog, Platinum


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> It depends on which ones - Natural Balance and Wellness, you check the Best By Dates.
> 
> CAnidae, you check the lot numbers:
> 
> ...


Would you mind pasting the website you got this information from? thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Would you mind pasting the website you got this information from? thanks so much in advance!


 Never mind, I found it. Sorry!!!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Taste of the Wild too?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Maxy24 said:


> Taste of the Wild too?


Taste of the wild is a Diamond product. All skus have been recalled.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Would you mind pasting the website you got this information from? thanks so much in advance!


Distributor States Canidae, Natural Balance, and one Wellness Product Recalled

Just in case. It should also be on the Diamond website.


----------



## geneseeker66 (Jun 20, 2010)

I received a voluntary recall notice from natural balance. After checking the dates of the bag of food we have been using all week I found it is on the recall list. So far my dog is fine but the vet said I should return whats left of the food and cautioned me against anything manufactured by Diamond. Now I have to find a new dog food, preferably grain free as that is what my dog has been on all his life. I rotate betwee NB and Blue buffalo both of which are manufactured by Diamond. I am at a loss as to what food to try next. I have a feeling I will be spending a good part of my day researching and shopping for dog food. If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them.

Lori


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Feed Fromm or Champion (Orijen and Acana)
Both companies have their own manufacturing plants.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Earthborn is made my midwestern pet foods. They seem to have done well. They have four canned varieties and two grain free kibbles and one grain inclusive kibble. They are around the same price, some times less than TOTW. Good quality.


Thanks Melissa! I looked up Earthborn online and I can order it for only a couple of dollars more than TOTW. It isn't sold anywhere near where I live. My cats won't even consider raw.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Caty, EVO is over $40 for a 14 lb bag. I can get Earthborn GF for less than $30 for that size bag. The ToTW $27 for a 15 lb bag. Thanks for the suggestion but Earthborn fits my budget better.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

NutriSource has its own manufacturing plant in Minnesota. They have some grain free formulas. . . My dogs have done well on them in past rotations. It is reasonably-priced.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> Thanks Melissa! I looked up Earthborn online and I can order it for only a couple of dollars more than TOTW. It isn't sold anywhere near where I live. My cats won't even consider raw.


For what it's worth, my friend was feeding natural balance (who I work for) but wanted to buy something new yesterday because of all this, I told her to try Earthborn (who I also used to work for lol) and her picky cat is going CRAZY for it.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Geez! And people question the safety of feeding a raw diet...
> 
> I feed my cats TOTW and they are almost out. Now I have no idea what to feed them. I can't afford the other GF cat foods. At this point it looks like Cat Chow is as safe as anything else.


I can assure you, in mho, people don't question the wisdom of feeding raw. We all know, up close and personal, the quality control involved in feeding raw. What some people question is the price and physical output of feeding raw. Yes, our pets are just as important to us as anyone else's is to them. BUT, some people simply can't afford to feed raw and others can't stand long enough, because of a disability, to cook the food. That does not mean their pets are not important to them or that they don't care what their pets eat.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Midnight said:


> I can assure you, in mho, people don't question the wisdom of feeding raw. We all know, up close and personal, the quality control involved in feeding raw. What some people question is the price and physical output of feeding raw. Yes, our pets are just as important to us as anyone else's is to them. BUT, some people simply can't afford to feed raw and others can't stand long enough, because of a disability, to cook the food. That does not mean their pets are not important to them or that they don't care what their pets eat.


Ahhh I'm sorry but those sound like cop outs to me. I'm calling it how it is these days and that's just laziness. If you have a desire to do something and it's important to you, you can make it happen. You can find a way to cut corners and budget in food and put ads on CL and find free meat in the area or if you cut enough corners order from an online site that has it pre-cut. It shouldn't be an option IMO. You own a carnivore, you should feed it properly. No I can't stand up to cut meat or I can't afford it -- it's not acceptable, honestly. Animals shouldn't be given the short end of the stick when it comes to nutrition because their owners simply can't find a way to make it work... inexcusable and you're basically making up excuses before even starting. Get up and call meat suppliers and post ads on CL and shop ads and when you find it cut a little, relax, cut some more but you make it work. Cut the meat on a TV tray while you sit in your rocker. and find ways to cut back in your lifestyle and feed your dog how it deserves to be fed. Tim Gun says it best -- MAKE IT WORK.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> I still haven't heard it on TV. This should be on national news. Alot of dog food is being fed tonight that shouldn't be fed. And people letting their little kids handle it, etc.


I've seen it on my local news. It has also been on a few major news networks with some of their articles looking towards raw. 

As we expected in these cases it seems it is the owners that are getting sick and not the pets.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Midnight said:


> I can assure you, in mho, people don't question the wisdom of feeding raw. We all know, up close and personal, the quality control involved in feeding raw. What some people question is the price and physical output of feeding raw. Yes, our pets are just as important to us as anyone else's is to them. BUT, some people simply can't afford to feed raw and others can't stand long enough, because of a disability, to cook the food. That does not mean their pets are not important to them or that they don't care what their pets eat.


Yes, it does take a little time to feed raw. But it doesn't have to be done standing up 

I'm not going to try to convince you. Anyone who knows the benefits of raw over dry and chooses to feed dry - that's their option.

My goal now is to let people know about raw who don't know about it - I didn't know about it until I came across this site. I would have done it back in 2007 if I had had any clue. maybe my dog who died in 2009 would have lived a couple more years, or not spent the last few months on two legs. Who knows.

Good luck finding a safe, healthy dog food


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> This is all from the South Carolina plant right?
> So in theroy, could you check the manufacturer along with the dates to make sure its not from other plants?


After all of these recalls I wouldn't fed it at all. Or take the dogs outside to fed. 



OnyxDog said:


> Whenever I read about dog food recalls, I get so relieved that I feed PMR.


I don't feel so great about it. I have friends and family who choose to fed this stuff. The vets push it on them. The ads push it on them. They are afraid of doing anything else and trust these people. Champion pet foods is rarely recommend because of the price and everyone says it is a waste of money and dogs don't know the difference. They put this trust into these people and where does it get them? I wish I was wrong when I told them not to. The good news is a few are now interested in raw. Science diet is becoming a thing of the past and while the majority are not going towards raw they are doing better.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I saw the recall on my local news to...and imho.....if you dont do raw you need to step up to a orijen/acana high quality kibble.....yes you might pay more per bag but probably will feed less. This recall thing is getting ridiculous....*shaking my head**


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Midnight said:


> I can assure you, in mho, people don't question the wisdom of feeding raw. We all know, up close and personal, the quality control involved in feeding raw. What some people question is the price and physical output of feeding raw. Yes, our pets are just as important to us as anyone else's is to them. BUT, some people simply can't afford to feed raw and others can't stand long enough, because of a disability, to cook the food. That does not mean their pets are not important to them or that they don't care what their pets eat.[/QUOTE
> 
> I am only speaking for myself and never suggested that raw feeders' pets are more important to them than kibble feeders. I have had MANY people question raw feeding when I tell them that is how I feed my dogs. It is mostly about the danger of salmonella for myself or the dogs. The next most common comment is that raw can't possibly provide all the nutrients that kibble does. I totally disagree with both concerns. I don't claim to know why others are against raw I was just sharing my personal experience. I know that I loved my dogs just as much when I fed them kibble as I do now. The only difference is that now I am no longer willing to trust their lives to for profit corporations. They will eat what I do and we will take our chances together,


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

geneseeker66 said:


> I received a voluntary recall notice from natural balance. After checking the dates of the bag of food we have been using all week I found it is on the recall list. So far my dog is fine but the vet said I should return whats left of the food and cautioned me against anything manufactured by Diamond. Now I have to find a new dog food, preferably grain free as that is what my dog has been on all his life. I rotate betwee NB and *Blue buffalo both of which are manufactured by Diamond. *I am at a loss as to what food to try next. I  have a feeling I will be spending a good part of my day researching and shopping for dog food. If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them.
> 
> Lori


Is Blue Buffalo really manufactured by Diamond? I was not aware of this.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Here is the latest update. 

Diamond Dog Food Recall Summary

That report has the clicky links to get more info on each recall...but here are the brand names listed:

The following is a list of all the brands currently associated with the Diamond Dog Food Recall:

4Health
Canidae
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
Country Value
Diamond
Diamond Naturals
Kirkland Signature
Natural Balance
Premium Edge
Professional
Taste of the Wild
Wellness


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Is Blue Buffalo really manufactured by Diamond? I was not aware of this.


No, it's not manufactured by Diamond.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> No, it's not manufactured by Diamond.


But they don't make their own product, it seems as though Chenango Valley makes it for them..


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you Mother Dearest for your interesting and kind comments.hwell:


----------

